# Word of the Day: Pandiculation



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2021)

*Pandiculation. *This is what happens when you wake up in the morning and stretch. As you stretch, your muscles might go rigid for a short time, which can sometimes be uncomfortable. It also describes that wonderful, or terrible, combination of being extremely sleepy, stretching and yawning at the same time. Now, when this happens to you, you’ll know what to call it!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Feb 24, 2021)

I do it each morning, just like a housecat! LOL!

_Love waking to a good morning pandiculation._


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 25, 2021)

Those that don't do pandiculation often compain of aches & pains.


----------



## Sliverfox (Feb 25, 2021)

Watch how your  dog or cat does pandicultion when they  get up,, that's what humans should also do.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 25, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Those that don't do pandiculation often compain of aches & pains.


Isn't that called pandiculaching?


----------



## J.B Books (Feb 25, 2021)

My wife has used that term for years describing the stretching and yawning of our dogs!


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 25, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> _Love waking to a good morning pandiculation._


I would love to, but my catholic teaching forbids it. I could go blind you know.


----------



## Chet (Feb 25, 2021)

Isn't it interesting that lower animals and human animals do the very same thing? Yawning is another.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 25, 2021)

Chet said:


> Isn't it interesting that lower animals and human animals do the very same thing? Yawning is another.


Well we all come from the same place and I don't believe the other animals are so much lower--just different.


----------



## debodun (Jul 16, 2022)

After studying for several hours, the student stretched his arms and legs in an act of pandiculation.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 16, 2022)

Stay young by adding frequent pandiculation to your day.


----------



## Mizmo (Jul 16, 2022)

They say Pandiculation  is automatic so that will be enough exercise for me


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2022)

I believe more pandiculation would be good for me.


----------



## JustDave (Jul 16, 2022)

debodun said:


> Pandiculation (verb) - the act of stretching limbs or extremities to ward off feelings of fatigue or drowsiness.
> 
> After studying for several hours, the student stretched his arms and legs in an act of pandiculation.


This is the first word of the day that I had never heard before.  I like it.  It's a good word.


----------



## win231 (Jul 16, 2022)

So, it doesn't mean _"Stretching the truth about a pandemic?"_


----------

